# How to enable both sound cards?



## WeApOn

I have an onboard and external sound card, but Windows only lets me have one active output. Is there anyway to use both at once?

Win 7 64-bit


----------



## kobaj

Nope .


----------



## claptonman

What would the use be for? You can buy a splitter so it turns your output into 2 outputs.


----------



## WeApOn

claptonman said:


> What would the use be for? You can buy a splitter so it turns your output into 2 outputs.



I figured this was probably the only viable solution.

I would use it out of laziness. I regularly switch between my speakers and headphones, and if I could have them both active then I would save some time switching them in windows. I turn my speakers on when I want to use them, same with headphones.

I figured with two sound cards it might be possible, but it sounds like a Windows restriction.


----------

